# Primer for veneer plaster



## cvaughan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys,
Long time lurker first time poster. I have a job that is using veneer plaster for the walls and ceilings and I was hoping someone could recommend what kind/brand of primer I should use. Everything around here is drywall so my experience with plaster is nil. Any tips would be great.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

"please complete your profile, and continue to the intro page and tell us a little about yourself and your professional experience, thankyou and welcome to ct"


----------



## tosher (May 28, 2006)

*priming veneer plaster*

If its a GYPSUM plaster skimmed on drywall all you need usually is a mist coat with a latex thinned 2-1 so it gets pulled in and seals then two full coats and youre away. If its been polished when applied you may have to use an alkali resisting primer which is an oil base but will soak in and give key for final coats.If its aon block or concrete best use an alkali resisting primer to stop efflorescence.


----------

